# Problème de lecture lors de l’extinction de la TV



## Kanasucre31 (6 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous,


J’ai un problème particulier avec mon Apple TV 4K depuis la mise à jour de tvOS 14. (Je précise que je suis en version 14.0.2)
Je précise également que j’utilise une borne Airport Express (dernière génération) connectée en Airplay à l’Apple TV.

Lorsque j’étais sous tvOS 13, je lançais de la musique sur l’app Musique et j’éteignais la TV (de marque Samsung) pour éviter qu’elle soit allumée pour rien et la lecture poursuivait. Avec tvOS 14, la lecture se met en pause quelques secondes après l’extinction de la TV, je suis obligé d‘appuyer sur le bouton lecture de la télécommande pour qu’elle se relance. Je me suis aperçu qu‘en débranchant le câble HDMI de l’Apple TV lors de la lecture, celle-ci se mettait en pause également. Je pense alors que l’Apple TV se met en pause lorsqu’elle le signal HDMI est coupé.

Quelqu’un a-t-il ce même phénomène?

Merci par avance de vos réponses.


----------

